# Jalousien steuern mittels BC9000



## TwinCAR (17 April 2011)

Hi, sind gerade am Hausbau und haben alle Fenster mit elektrischen Jalousien ausgestattet, jedoch noch keine Lösung (möglichst kostengünstig) für die Ansteuerung.

Insgesamt sind 15 Jalousien verbaut, mehrere Schaltstellen pro Raum  und noch Zentralschalter (insgesamt werden es ca. 30 Schaltstellen)

Da ich mich mit Beckhoff schon aus beruflichen Gründen auseinandergesetzt habe, kam mir die Idee die Steuerung über eine SPS zu realisieren.

Nun habe ich mit einem BC9000 geliebäugelt, dieser sollte ja für die Ansteuerung der antriebe und taster genügen oder? Für den Anfang wäre dieser ziemlich günstig (bei ebay ~200€) und könnte später immer noch ausgetausscht werden.

Dazu dann 8*24V 4Kanal DI und die Triac Klemmen KL2722 (pro Jalousie 1, da gegenseitig verriegelt und somit weiterer Aufwand entfällt)


Nun wollte ich mal  wissen was ihr von der Lösung haltet und ob es günstigere Alternativen gäbe, habe gelesen das die eingangsklemmen ~20€ kosten und die ausgangsklemmen ~30€.

Ich bräuchte dann ja auch noch 230V Systemklemmen, dazu meine Frage wieviele davon verwendet werden sollten, bzw mit welchem Strom ich eine Systemklemme belasten kann, wenn alle Motoren gleichzeitig laufen wären es so ca. 6A.


Dann noch folgende Frage;
wäre es möglich mit einem BC eine visualiserung zu realisieren und die Jalousien über einen Webbrowser vom Laptop aus zu steuern, oder bräuchte man hierzu schon einen CX? kenn mich leider mit der visualisierung nicht so aus und weiß nicht wie diese von statten geht, also wie ich die variablen lesen/schreiben kann und diese dann auch auf einer grafischen oberfläche mit buttons anzeigen kann. wäre super wenn hierzu jemand infos hätte oder sogar ein tutorial.

Ziemlich viele Fragen, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
TC


----------



## Blockmove (17 April 2011)

Ich verwende zwar keine Beckhoff sondern eine Wago-SPS.
Auf die Triac-Klemmen habe ich bewusst verzichtet. Ich nehme normale 24V-Ausgangsklemmen und steuere damit Finder-Relais an. Ist zum einen günstiger und zum anderen zukunftssicherer. Relais gibt es in 20 Jahren sicher immer noch, aber ob es da noch eine KL2722 noch gibt?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tom_x (18 April 2011)

TwinCAR schrieb:


> Dazu dann 8*24V 4Kanal DI und die Triac Klemmen KL2722 (pro Jalousie 1, da gegenseitig verriegelt und somit weiterer Aufwand entfällt)


Wie schon öfter gesagt: Eine reine Verriegelung ist sinnlos, es muss eine Pause zwischen den Umschaltvorgängen vorhanden sein (300-500ms).
Ich hab auch die Lösung mit Finder-Relais im Einsatz, bei mir war's in erster Linie eine Kostenfrage. Die Lösung über einen Webbrowser dürfte mit einem BC meiner Meinung nach nicht zu machen sein, erst ab einem CX ist ein Webserver integriert. Oder der Webserver müsste wo anders laufen, dann gibts aber wieder Schwierigkeiten mit AJAX-Requests. Die Frage ist aber auch, ob du die Visu selber programmieren willst und was die können soll, denn da steckt schon bissel Arbeit drin (HTML/Javascript bei Webvisu). Ansonsten bleibt nur der Kauf einer Visu-Software, dann klappts vielleicht auch mit einem BC.


----------



## Mobi (19 April 2011)

Wenn es jetzt nicht unbedingt Beckhoff sein muss. Ich bin auch grade am planen für einen Bekannten, der hat 18 Rolladen. Dafür nehmen wir ein ILC 150 ETH mit integrierten Webserver und dann mit PLC-SSR, Relais klappern zu viel.


----------



## tom_x (19 April 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Relais klappern zu viel.


Naja, die Jalousien fahren im Normalfall 2 mal täglich und da muss ich schon neben dem Schrank stehen, um das zu hören. Ich hatte auch schon mal testweise ein Finder-SSR eingebaut, ist mir aber insgesamt zu teuer. Wie funktioniert das bei Phoenix mit der Visu?


----------



## TwinCAR (26 April 2011)

tom_x schrieb:


> Wie schon öfter gesagt: Eine reine Verriegelung ist sinnlos, es muss eine Pause zwischen den Umschaltvorgängen vorhanden sein (300-500ms).
> Ich hab auch die Lösung mit Finder-Relais im Einsatz, bei mir war's in erster Linie eine Kostenfrage. Die Lösung über einen Webbrowser dürfte mit einem BC meiner Meinung nach nicht zu machen sein, erst ab einem CX ist ein Webserver integriert. Oder der Webserver müsste wo anders laufen, dann gibts aber wieder Schwierigkeiten mit AJAX-Requests. Die Frage ist aber auch, ob du die Visu selber programmieren willst und was die können soll, denn da steckt schon bissel Arbeit drin (HTML/Javascript bei Webvisu). Ansonsten bleibt nur der Kauf einer Visu-Software, dann klappts vielleicht auch mit einem BC.



Kann man die Umschaltpause hardwaremäßig in der Klemme irgendwie parametrieren?

Zu der Kostenfrage, ist es nicht teurer wenn man pro Ausgang nochmal ein Relais benutzt? (Günstigstes 24V /230V Relais mit 1 Wechsler das ich gefunden hab lag bei ~7€, mal 30, wären 210.- für Relais.

Wäre es da nicht günstiger entweder Relaisklemmen oder 230V Ausgangsklemmen zu benutzen?

Habe leider keine Beckhoff Preisliste, hat die zufällig jemand griffbereit? Wegen jeder Klemme zum Preisvergleich bei Beckhoff anrufen ist ja auch nervig 

Dankeschön schonmal

Achja, hat zufällig jemand ein Musterprojekt für Jalousiensteuerung (also einfache Rollos) mittels Oscat Bibliothek? 
Die Bausteine sind doch ganz schön umfangreich...


mfg


----------



## Mobi (26 April 2011)

tom_x schrieb:


> Naja, die Jalousien fahren im Normalfall 2 mal täglich und da muss ich schon neben dem Schrank stehen, um das zu hören. Ich hatte auch schon mal testweise ein Finder-SSR eingebaut, ist mir aber insgesamt zu teuer. Wie funktioniert das bei Phoenix mit der Visu?


Im Normalfall 2 mal? Also eher mehrmals. Stell dir vor die Sonne scheint, also fährt es runter. Nun willst du lüften, obwohl die Sonne scheint, also fährt es nur ein bisschen wieder hoch. Du lüftest 5 Minuten dann fährt es wieder runter. Später bewölkt es sich, die Jalousie fährt wieder hoch. Allein da ist es schon mehr als 2 mal.

Was willst du denn genau wissen zur Visu?


----------



## tom_x (26 April 2011)

TwinCAR schrieb:


> Kann man die Umschaltpause hardwaremäßig in der Klemme irgendwie parametrieren?


Nicht dass ich wüsste, ist aber in den OSCAT-Bausteinen integriert.



TwinCAR schrieb:


> Zu der Kostenfrage, ist es nicht teurer wenn man pro Ausgang nochmal ein Relais benutzt? (Günstigstes 24V /230V Relais mit 1 Wechsler das ich gefunden hab lag bei ~7€, mal 30, wären 210.- für Relais.
> Wäre es da nicht günstiger entweder Relaisklemmen oder 230V Ausgangsklemmen zu benutzen?


Preise (Netto):
KL2722: 29,49 €
KL1408: 43,46 € (8-Kanal)
KL2809: 69,50 € (16-Kanal)
Relais: ca. 5 €

Für 2 Kanäle liegt man bei der Lösung mit der 1408 bei ca. 21 € Netto, mit der 2809 bei knapp 19€. Letzte Kombination ist somit 1/3 günstiger als die Triac-Klemme. Allerdings sind auch Verdrahtungsaufwand und Platzbedarf höher. Die anderen 230V-Klemmen sind auch nicht billiger als die 2722.

Die Frage ist aber, ob sich das lohnt. Billig wirds bestimmt nicht, und dann das Ganze nur für Rollos?





TwinCAR schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Beckhoff Preisliste, hat die zufällig jemand griffbereit? Wegen jeder Klemme zum Preisvergleich bei Beckhoff anrufen ist ja auch nervig


Kannst auch einfach eine bei Beckhoff ordern.



TwinCAR schrieb:


> Achja, hat zufällig jemand ein Musterprojekt für Jalousiensteuerung (also einfache Rollos) mittels Oscat Bibliothek?
> Die Bausteine sind doch ganz schön umfangreich...


Da kann ich dir nicht direkt helfen, ich hab eine Eigenentwicklung im Einsatz. Beispiele gibts aber in der OSCAT-Doku oder im Forum.
http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,682.0.html
http://www.oscat.de/files/oscat_building100_de.pdf




@Mobi: Mit "Normalfall" hatte ich gemeint: Abends zu und morgens auf. Nach meiner Beobachtung ist die Verschattung übers Jahr gesehen nicht die Regel und dann muss bei mir auch nur ein Teil der Fenster verschattet werden. Und warum sollte ich grad dann Lüften, wenn die Sonne voll drauf platzt? Dann nehme ich doch ein anderes Fenster oder warte, bis die Sonne anders steht und das Rollo eh hoch fährt.  Aber sicher fahren die ingesamt gesehen mehr als 2 mal täglich.

Zur Visu würde mich interessieren: Welches der Visu-Pakete nutzt du und was kostet das so? Falls Webvisu: Muss ein Plugin verwendet werden oder kommt reines HTML/Javascript raus?


----------



## Mobi (26 April 2011)

Wenn ein Raum nur zur Südseite (Bsp. Küche) Fenster hat kann es sein das man bei praller Sonne mal lüften will.

Zum Thema Visu:
Da gibts einmal Visu+ und Webvisit.
Visu+ erstellst du ein Projekt welches dann in einer Runtime läuft, ähnlich WinCC flex.
Bei Webvisit erstellst du Websiten in HTML bzw. Javascript, welche dann genauso benutzt werden als normale Javascript-Seiten, also brauchst nur die Java-Runtime.
Preise weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, bekomme ja den Lizenzkey für Mitarbeiter umsonst.
Ich nutze eigentlich Visu+, weil dort kannst du Alarme und Meldungen erstellen und hast mehr gestalterische Möglichkeiten.


----------



## tom_x (27 April 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. Javascript und Java sind übrigens nicht das gleiche.


----------



## TwinCAR (28 April 2011)

danke für die infos tom_x

hatte die lösung mit sps eigentlich in betracht gezogen da ich keine alternative kenne, wie man die rollos getrennt von mehreren beliebigen schaltstellen aus steuern kann.

habe schon google befragt aber bisher nichts passendes gefunden, hat da jemand zufällig "herkömmliche" methoden? dann könnte ich mal preislich vergleichen, allerdings wird vom verdrahtungsaufwand/platzbedarf eine sps wohl am einfachsten sein oder?

danke

mfg


----------



## Kira2000 (29 April 2011)

@TwinCar

ich habe auch alle Fenster mit elektr. Rollladen ausgestattet. Aus Sicherheitsgründen (Stromausfall) aber noch ein Fenster im OG bewusst mit Gurt versehen.
Zur Steuerung nutze ich eine WAGO 842 mit 8-fach DI und DO Klemmen und Koppelrelais von Finder. So habe ich alle Möglichkeiten dieser Welt zur Steuerung der einzelnen und/oder allen (auch in Gruppen). Gleichzeitig werden über die SPS auch die Aussenbeleuchtung und einige Innenleuchten gesteuert.


----------



## TwinCAR (29 April 2011)

@ Kira 2000

Wieviele Rollos steuerst du damit? Wieviele Schaltstellen hast du?

Weißt du noch wieviel du investiert hast für die Steuerung?

Mit Wago hab ich leide rnoch nichts am Hut gehabt, sollte aber Beckhoff weitestgehend ähneln oder? 


mfg


----------



## Kira2000 (2 Mai 2011)

@TwinCar

ich steuere 8 Rolladen über DO mit Finder Koppelrelais. Die normalen Hoch-Runter Taster befinden sich im Haus verteilt. Für die Urlaubszeit sind verschiedene Szenarien eingestellt. Hier sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Die SPS wird natürlich auch für andere Dinge wie diverse Aussenlichter, Innenbeleuchtung Urlaub, "Hundebeleuchtung" etc. eingesetzt. Die Kosten liegen je nach Ausbaustufe ab ca. 250,-€. Etwas Einarbeitung und Hilfe aus einigen Foren (WAGO Building, Oscat Building) vorrausgesetzt, ist das alles problemlos zu erstellen.


----------



## ShortCircuit86 (17 Mai 2011)

Eine Frage zu den KL2722 Klemmen. Man verwendet ja pro Jalousie 1 Klemme für AUF / AB.

Wenn ich jetzt meinetwegen 3 Rollos gleichzeitig anspreche muss ich dann vor jedem Rollo noch ein Koppelrelais setzen, oder geht das auch ohne?

Habe vor eine BK9050 mit den KL1408 und den KL2722 aufzubauen. Dazu dann noch ne Fernsteuerung per Handy oder Laptop um das ganze Schauspiel auch von der Ferne steuern zu können.

Gruß Jojo


----------

